# нет-нет



## cha1slemonom

Что значит нет-нет? Как его перевести на английском, в фразе: Нет-нет сварить картошки.
Моя попытка: You could hardly boil potatoes.


----------



## morzh

I am not sure this is a correct phrase.

"Нет-нет (да) и"  means "every once in a while, sometimes".

It should be "Нет-нет (да) и сварить картошки".

So it should mean "once in a while to boil potatoes".


----------



## gvozd

cha1slemonom said:


> Нет-нет сварить картошки.



I can imagine the sole correct version of the sentence if we add a comma or a dash before the verb сварить.

Нет-нет, сварить картошки
Нет-нет - сварить картошки
Context will be the following.

'Where are you going? To help them set the table?' (preparing for a dinner)
'No, I just want to cook some mash potatoes.'
It is a kind of enhancement (is it a correct word?)


----------



## cha1slemonom

The entire sentence is a line from V. Panova's novel Сентиментальный роман, and reads as follows:
Себастьянову хотелось завести примус и кастрюльку: нет-нет сварить картошки и поесть с огруцом - пеплохо.


----------



## jazyk

There is a similar construction in Czech neuvařit brambory, which means there is no way to cook the(se) potatoes, the(se) potatoes will simply not be cooked. Could it be the same in Russian?


----------



## er targyn

No, because the first answer was right: "нет-нет", literally "no-no", means "sometimes".


----------



## Natalisha

cha1slemonom said:


> The entire sentence is a line from V. Panova's novel Сентиментальный роман, and reads as follows:
> Себастьянову хотелось завести примус и кастрюльку: нет-нет сварить картошки и поесть с огруцом - пеплохо.


Morzh's post answers your question.


----------



## cha1slemonom

Спасибо! (btw are we allowed to post thanks on these forums? I understood that all posts had to be strictly to the point. Sorry if I"ve seemed rude, now or in the past. What is correct word-reference etiquette?)


----------



## Natalisha

cha1slemonom said:


> btw are we allowed to post thanks on these forums?


Sure.  Rule 7 says:


> Be helpful and polite.
> If someone's Spanish, English, (or other language) isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.
> The use of "Hello", “Hi” and "Thank you" is always welcome.
> Treat others in the way that you wish to be treated.





> Спасибо!


Пожалуйста.


----------



## Maroseika

cha1slemonom said:


> The entire sentence is a line from V. Panova's novel Сентиментальный роман, and reads as follows:
> Севастьянову хотелось завести примус и кастрюльку: нет-нет сварить картошки и поесть с огурцом - неплохо.



This is rather rare way to shorten the particle нет-нет да и, at least I've never encountered it before.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> This is rather rare way to shorten the  particle нет-нет да и, at least I've never encountered it  before.



I actually think it is an incorrect way to do it.  If it makes everybody guess, when the standard form is well-known - it  simply means it is wrong. Some people like to mangle normal language.  Even those considering themselves writers.

Unless way back then, when Panova was writing it, it was considered normal.


----------



## Maroseika

I believe Panova wrote this deliberately - just to describe the character.


----------



## morzh

If it is direct speech, then yes, it's OK to do that. I haven't read. If it is the author's line, it is bad, unless specifically mimicking a character's speaking manner, which then is more or less the same as quoting direct speech.


----------



## Maroseika

This is author's line, but nevertheless it seems to me quite pertinent. This is a literary convention - telling about a hero in the 'style' of a hero. Such as in "One day of Ivan Denisovich".


----------



## morzh

This is what I said - if it mimics the hero as indirect speech, or totally dedicated to showing the hero's character.

In "Iwan Denisowich" everything is intimately permeated by his presence and his reality/feelings. There it is not only acceptable, but also necessary.


----------



## Explorer41

Я бы, кстати, заметил, что выражение совсем не "заставляет всех строить предположения" - оно совершенно понятно в потоке речи произведения. Конечно, с точки зрения быстроты понимания и "чистоты" языка теоретически было бы лучше использовать стандартный вариант ("нет-нет, да и сварить картошки"), но "да и" не укладывается в ритм текста, кроме того, сразу после картошки следует ещё одно "и", так что на самом деле использование стандартного варианта заставило бы тратить даже чуть больше времени на понимание (и ухудшило бы звучание в данном случае).

Что касается допустимости, то такое отклонение от нормы мне кажется приемлемым, потому что весь роман написан в разговорном стиле и приближен к звучащей речи. Произнося слова вслух, мы синхронизируемся с пониманием слушателя и вполне можем сказать даже куда более дикую вещь наподобие "а наверху живут / крышу починили / слышала?" (здесь я даже не ставлю запятых, потому что не могу представить себе такую фразу записанной даже в текстах вроде романа Веры Пановой). Это и понятно: ведь законы языка - письменного или звучащего - определяются в конечном счёте целесообразностью (и традицией; впрочем, следование традиции практически всегда целесообразно, поскольку облегчает понимание и не отвлекает лишний раз внимание). А поскольку цели у звучащего и письменного языка разные, то и закономерности (и, следовательно, традиции) должны различаться. 
Записанный текст, чтобы его потом любой мог правильно прочитать, должен быть достаточно полон и соблюдать какие-то ограничения на структуру ("Ты знаешь, Люд, а наши верхние соседи починили крышу!"); произнесённый - необязательно. Зато слова, произносимые в бытовой обстановке, должны быть достаточно быстры и необременительны; к записанному тексту это не относится - раз что-то пишут, значит, видимо, вещь важная и не совсем очевидная, всё равно надо потратить время на то, чтобы разобраться.


----------



## JULLIA

cha1slemonom said:


> Что значит нет-нет? Как его перевести на английском, в фразе: Нет-нет сварить картошки.
> Моя попытка: You could hardly boil potatoes.


Нет, это не то значение. Нет-нет, да и сделает что-то. То есть он (она) делает это редко, но периодически, может даже исподтишка (on the sly). От контекста зависит. (раз-нет, два-нет, а потом-бах, и на тебе,есть)


----------

